# Weird and amazing photos found on the net



## Pareeeee

How bout everyone post some amazing or strange photos from the web? 
I'll do some fish ones first.


OK here is one amazing ancient fish.









Dinichthys, was about 30 *feet* *long *(9 m) and weighed over 2 tons.
Look at those TEETH!!!!!!!!








Artist's rendering










Fantail Carp


----------



## Ghetto

Goblin Shark


----------



## elmaxxx

check those out huh :fish: I found a trip and a fine review of china's aquarium shops 

parrot fish heavily stocked









wish I had one from these









this one is my favourite and fills with joy when I am tired or just bored :king: how adorable aren't they =)

















ever seen a tank like that =? omg!









for more .. here goes da link http://www.aquarticles.com/articles/travel/Norfolk_3bChina_Guilin_Aquarium.html


----------



## elmaxxx

second one looks freaky lol


----------



## Ghetto




----------



## shev

Too bad theyre dyed.


----------



## fishfreaks

wow great pics guys, i dont go for the died fish myself, but POOR KITTY


----------



## fish_doc

Doorbell









Sorry I can change it if someone finds it in offensive.


----------



## fishfreaks

i would NEVER touch that


----------



## fishfreaks

i love the sunfish nice pic ghetto


----------



## fish_doc

I guess it would keep the door to door salesmen away.


----------



## Osiris

if i sat at the doorbell and just wanted to ring, would it be wrong? LOL


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Wow... really weird!


> I doubt that the turtle one is real,


Maybe... it was excited as you 
I hav nothing to post up


----------



## fishfreaks

yep, sure is


----------



## Ghetto

These are from a photoshop website. I hope to be this good some day.


**removed broken links**


----------



## Lydia

wow that is soo cool looking!!!!!


----------



## Pareeeee

Frostfish









Red Gaper









Monkfish









Dories









Single Spot Frogfish



























Goosefish


----------



## Pareeeee

by the way, those were from

http://www.nefsc.noaa.gov/read/popdy/monkfish/2001.html


----------



## Guest

ghetto, i cant see your pics...


----------



## Guest

here's a very mad clown knife fish


----------



## fishfreaks

i cant see your pics either ghetto. where are all of you guys finding these crazy pics, theyre amazing!!


----------



## Guest

i just went to google images.


----------



## Ghetto

it's fixed now.


----------



## Guest

those are awesome pics, ghetto. do u know who made them?


----------



## Ghetto

Scuba Kid said:


> those are awesome pics, ghetto. do u know who made them?



no it's a website were anyone can enter there pics.


----------



## fishfreaks

haha wow thats awesome ghetto :-D


----------



## guppyart

baby_baby the last one is grover mutated, but I may be wrong but thats what it reminds me of.


----------



## Beerleader

Wow those are awesome photoshop pics! Somebody is really talented at that!


----------



## TheOldSalt

*What the?*

Take a look at the first pic, and you see it's just a random pic with some blurry white thing in the background.
Look at the blown-up version, and suddenly things get a bit creepy.
( The story behind this pic is even creepier.... )

hey, waitamunute...what's wrong with the picture attachment thingie?


----------



## fishfreaks

i dont know it worked earlier for me


----------



## Lydia

TheOldSalt said:


> Take a look at the first pic, and you see it's just a random pic with some blurry white thing in the background.
> Look at the blown-up version, and suddenly things get a bit creepy.
> ( The story behind this pic is even creepier.... )
> 
> hey, waitamunute...what's wrong with the picture attachment thingie?



i dont get what you mean?


----------



## osteoporoosi

I think it is an emotion-robot. Read something about these kind of things few days ago..


----------



## TheOldSalt

looks like Furby-innards to me.

I can't eem to get my attatchment manager to load up any pictures. Hmm.. I'll have to fiddle around with it.


----------



## fishfreaks

furby is disturbing


----------



## TheOldSalt

The concept of the Furby was a good one. Toys that learned from and interacted with each other, and got more and more capable as they "grew;" hey, what's not to love? Too bad the actual product sucked.


----------



## fish_doc

Just like spy software. They learn about you and share it with the world.


----------



## fishfreaks

Baby_Baby said:


> ha ha ha. yall are too funny......in a weird psychotic kind of way


haha thanks! 

here are a few pics i came across today and saved them for you guys.


----------



## fishfreaks

and another, a shortnose batface i believe.


----------



## fishfreaks

yeah the shortnose batface is my favorite


----------



## Pareeeee

I love the baby hamster you posted, baby_baby


----------



## Pareeeee

LOL - more from worth1000.com - hey ghetto - i used to post my photography in the photo section on that site.
http://www.worth1000.com/view.asp?entry=197239&display=photoshop


**removed broken links**


----------



## guppyart

**removed broken links**


----------



## CVV1

hey ghetto that fish reminds me of a pokemon!!!LOL


----------



## batray girl

i am partial to the coelacanth, myself


----------



## micstarz

amazing:









THEY ARE USING THESE FISH FOR FISHING BAIT!!!!










Lots of fish naturally gathered in the same place:










ARRRRGGGG!









Cute!









Wierd looking eel:









HEEEELP!


----------



## leveldrummer

best hubble shots...








































and my personal favorite.... THE EYE OF GOD!!


----------



## micstarz

wow thats cool!


----------



## fishboy

wow this is a huge arowana!
http://www.petsforum.com/aquageo/Posters/images/E05012.jpg


----------



## leveldrummer

fishboy said:


> wow this is a huge arowana!
> http://www.petsforum.com/aquageo/Posters/images/E05012.jpg


ive got one of those im my 20gal community tank. :roll:


----------



## fishfreaks

fishboy said:



> wow this is a huge arowana!
> http://www.petsforum.com/aquageo/Posters/images/E05012.jpg


 I very much want one. :razz:


----------



## Kymm Teply

*Poor Kitty*

Interesting photos, like the puss in boots.....


----------



## CVV1

I saw a pic of an arrowana taller than the guy who caught it, oh and that link didnt work for me so thats why im saying this!


----------



## fishboy

you are thiking of the right picture, the Arowanna is aleast 8-9 feet tall. The link used to work but the website removed the picture


----------



## Guest

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v351/LandonCowling/post-9877-1135962065.jpg

i think this is the one you're talking about, and it's definitely more than 9 feet long.


----------



## goodie

Scuba Kid said:


> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v351/LandonCowling/post-9877-1135962065.jpg
> 
> i think this is the one you're talking about, and it's definitely more than 9 feet long.



:shock: HOLY SMOKES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishboy

you got it  I guess logical the fish is alittle bigger height a 1 and a half of the man's height which I'm guessing is ~5 feet, so I came to a guess of 8'. I think it's well photoshoped(unless there is a arowana that gets that big)


----------



## Guest

that is an arapaima gigas, related to the arowana. It can get to 15 feet, although this is rare. They are the longest recorded freshwater fish. in other words, it's probably not photoshopped.


----------



## Guest

Here is a better picture of an arapaima (they are also known as Pirarucus).


----------



## fishfreaks

Scuba Kid said:


> Here is a better picture of an arapaima (they are also known as Pirarucus).


That there is one sweet fishy! :razz:


----------



## fishboy

i know arapiama, just never thought of it when looking at that picture, good call katie


----------

